# Shop Fox W1410 - get one while they last



## Tugboater78

Sounds good, not sure if i can jump on it but i will take a look would like to upgrade fence on my cman saw.


----------



## JayT

I have the same fence on my C-man contractor saw. Love it most of the time. The only issue is that the motor hits the rear roller of the fence when doing bevel cuts, making it impossible to do some.


----------



## GarryP

JayT - I see how that could be a problem with one of the older model table saws. You might be able to clamp an extension to the fence to serve in those situations.

My hybrid model has the motor within the cabinet so no restrictions on fence travel.


----------



## SteveCherry

Nice review Garry; I also have an older Craftsman TS and would like to replace the fence. Question - how do you attach an auxiliary fence like if you want to use a dado blade partially buried in a wooden auxiliary fence; the OE craftsman fence has a couple of holes in the side where you can slide in a couple of screws and tighten them down from the other side. Do you use the T track somehow? Thanks for the review


----------



## GarryP

Take a look at the manual. You can find it pretty easily online. They provide direction on which parts of the fence you can drill and tap to attach a wooden fence face. You could also use a fence clamp to attach it.


----------



## SteveCherry

Garry; thanks for the info on the auxiliary fence; I got mine last week and am trying to mount it onto my Craftsman TS today. There are instructions in the manual for attaching an auxiliary fence. The mounting holes on the rear fence seem to line up bolts underneath the table; guess that'll take some fiddling.


----------



## GarryP

I drilled and tapped all new holes. It was easier than working with the Craftsman bolts and nuts. It was easy to tap the cast iron table. Pay attention to the vertical placements to make sure it aligns under the miter slots. After adding my router table on the right side, I had to cut part of the rear fence away for the router table miter slot.


----------



## SteveCherry

Got the holes tapped ok and the fence is mounted, just needs to be adjusted. My Craftsman TS has the metal extension wings on each side - I guess I'll have to drill holes in the fence rails to bolt the extensions onto since they don't have any extra holes for that purpose.


----------



## jaysuzi

Thank Gary, I just saw this post on 4/28/2015 when I saw this fence on sale at Grizzly. This had been running close to $300 at Grizzly and $264 at Amazon. I think they are now in the final push to get rid of these. I got mine for $159 at Amazon with free shipping.

I can see why they are no longer making them and concentrating on their Beisemeyer type fence. It is not the typical design, does not lift right off the table (you need to slide it off and remove the stop first), and it needs a lot of clearance off of the back. I had to move my assembly/outfeed table away a bit from my saw.

However, this was a great fence for me. I have a Ridgid R4512 and was not happy with the fence, but didn't want to spend $300 on a fence for a $550 saw. I was even starting to look at upgrading my saw. I was thinking, if I was going to spend the money, maybe I should move up to a cabinet saw. And if I was going to go to a cabinet saw, I should look at Sawstop and with accessories that would be $3000. So the way I look at it, you and this fence saved me $2860!!! It is also a vast improvement over my old fence. It is SQUARE, which was not always the case with my old fence. It slides easy, stays squares even when not locked down, making setups easy, can tap the side to get it just where you want it, and locks firmly on front and back.

The installation went very well. In fact, I think it took me longer to get the old one off than getting the new one on, even though I needed to drill and tap new holes. I was going to redo my table extensions, however, since the fence went on so quickly, I tacked on my old extensions - including my router table extension. I was then very pleased, so instead of doing new extensions, I spent last weekend remaking my box-cutting saddle and router fence. Needed to redo these because of the higher fence.

So far, I am very pleased with this fence and would highly recommend it to someone in a similar situation - with a $500 or so hybrid saw looking for an affordable upgrade - knowing that there are some pros and cons.


----------



## mercman1951

FYI - on "closeout" now. $125…so to me…with "oversize fee" the total was $155 shipped out to Michigan by Grizzly: http://www.grizzly.com/products/[email protected]&utm_source=email&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=012317_w1410_box4


----------

